# Duty belt accessories?



## ajh_56

Hey all, so I currently only work as security/campus safety. And during my armed contracts, we wear duty belts with any gear that we want. I currently have:

Nylon duty belt
-Handcuff pouch with 1 pair of hinged handcuffs
-level 3 safari land duty holster
-21" ASP with holder
-double latex glove case
-radio holder
-vertical double mag pouch
-streamlight HL flashlight with pouch
-OC spray with holder
-enclosed key holder with pouch


Any other suggestions? whether I should take off stuff or put stuff on? I'm looking to become a police officer one day soon, so anything I'll need that's generic in departments would be helpful (I know duty belts are usually department specific standards)

Thanks!


(Also, the order I listed above is my current layout from front right around the back to front left)


----------



## Goose

You'll probably want your mag pouch up front rather than on your side. I would ditch the glove holder and just stuff a pair or two in your back pocket. I use chain handcuffs only and it is wise to have two pair anyway.

Other than that, use what works for you. They will cover duty belt arrangement in the academy, so there is really no need to put the cart before the horse.

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 gigawatts!


----------



## ajh_56

Oh okay thanks! And I get the "cart before the horse" thing, I'm just high spud like that hahah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Killjoy

You should also probably purchase a full uniform from the department you are most interested in working at and practice some motor-vehicle stops in said uniform from your PC to gain some experience.

Just kidding; you're literally at step zero and you are worrying about stuff that is at step 672.


----------



## ajh_56

Aweee, and I was just about to start driving to the police supply store and taking pictures of the departments badge and department patch haha.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BxDetSgt

Less is more, keep things away from your back, always know what is where.


----------



## sdb29

Cuff case up front weak side so you can grab them with either hand. Mag pouch up front strong hand side so you can reach quickly with either hand if necessary.


----------



## Goose

sdb29 said:


> Cuff case up front weak side so you can grab them with either hand. Mag pouch up front strong hand side so you can reach quickly with either hand if necessary.


I never put my mag pouches strong side unless they are sideways...and then the open end faces the buckle. Do you perform reloads by grabbing a mag with your strong side hand? 

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 gigawatts!


----------



## Crazy Otto

Goose said:


> You'll probably want your mag pouch up front rather than on your side. I would ditch the glove holder and just stuff a pair or two in your back pocket. I use chain handcuffs only and it is wise to have two pair anyway.
> 
> Other than that, use what works for you. They will cover duty belt arrangement in the academy, so there is really no need to put the cart before the horse.
> 
> Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 gigawatts!


Latex gloves go in the pouch in the front of my vest along with the tourniquet and quick clot


----------



## HoneyBadger1

sdb29 said:


> Cuff case up front weak side so you can grab them with either hand. Mag pouch up front strong hand side so you can reach quickly with either hand if necessary.


That sounds completely opposite from the norm but hey whatever works for you


----------



## GoArmy14

What type of scenario would you be grabbing a mag with your firing hand? I'm not LE so that's a legitimate question.


----------



## Goose

GoArmy14 said:


> What type of scenario would you be grabbing a mag with your firing hand? I'm not LE so that's a legitimate question.


That was a bit of a joke, but to answer your question - usually only if your non-primary hand is disabled. I suppose you could also be using it for something else (like dragging someone else to safety), but I probably would be seeking cover instead of reloading in that situation anyway.


----------



## Herrdoktor

sdb29 said:


> Cuff case up front weak side so you can grab them with either hand. Mag pouch up front strong hand side so you can reach quickly with either hand if necessary.


Da fuq?


----------



## GoArmy14

Was more directed at sbd29, goose. The wink was a good give away on yours. Just couldn't think of a reason to reload with your firing hand often enough to make someone put it on that side.


----------



## pahapoika




----------



## LGriffin

BxDetSgt said:


> Less is more, keep things away from your back, always know what is where.


True and if you don't blow up like an engorged tick after the academy, you really need to prioritize.


----------



## pahapoika

you guys are slipping


----------



## sdb29

Yeah mag pouches horizontal with the flaps facing the buckle. It worked for me for a lot of years. But hey, to each his own. Whatever works for you.


----------



## militia_man

By the time you get on, your department may have switched over to external carriers. They are catching on and I give them two thumbs up. Concern yourself with getting on somewhere first and then you can think about where you are going to put all of your equipment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose

pahapoika said:


> you guys are slipping
> 
> View attachment 3363


I hope that guy is a bike cop.

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 gigawatts!


----------



## R2D2

Does anyone keep a CPR mask on there duty belt? I'm not LE just curious.


----------



## Herrdoktor

R2D2 said:


> Does anyone keep a CPR mask on there duty belt? I'm not LE just curious.


There are small CPR one way valves that some guys carry in their glove pouches


----------



## BxDetSgt

pahapoika said:


> you guys are slipping
> 
> View attachment 3363


 Apparently this officer has never sat in a radio car for 8 hrs.


----------



## HoneyBadger1

R2D2 said:


> Does anyone keep a CPR mask on there duty belt? I'm not LE just curious.


I'm not putting my mouth on anybody even with a mask..chest compression only, so no not me


----------



## HoneyBadger1

BxDetSgt said:


> Apparently this officer has never sat in a radio car for 8 hrs.


No he just stands by his bike looking badass as hell


----------



## BxDetSgt

As badass as you can wearing tight pants and riding a bicycle....


----------



## Crazy Otto

R2D2 said:


> Does anyone keep a CPR mask on there duty belt? I'm not LE just curious.


I practice the ABC's of police work: Ambulance Before Cruiser to all medical calls.


----------



## LA Copper

Crazy Otto said:


> I practice the ABC's of police work: Ambulance Before Cruiser to all medical calls.


Or better yet, we don't even get dispatched to medical calls, that's what the paramedics and ambulances are for. After all, they don't get dispatched to burglaries or domestics or gang calls.


----------



## Crazy Otto

LA Copper said:


> Or better yet, we don't even get dispatched to medical calls, that's what the paramedics and ambulances are for. After all, they don't get dispatched to burglaries or domestics or gang calls.


Due to the nature of my current duty station, we actually get to the medicals before EMS so we are pretty well versed in basic medical stuff. Probably an average of 10 medicals a shift so we get a fair amount of practice.


----------



## BxDetSgt

LA Copper said:


> Or better yet, we don't even get dispatched to medical calls, that's what the paramedics and ambulances are for. After all, they don't get dispatched to burglaries or domestics or gang calls.


 We have the same thing. The only problem with that are the "medical" jobs that end up not being medical jobs...


----------



## HoneyBadger1

LA Copper said:


> Or better yet, we don't even get dispatched to medical calls, that's what the paramedics and ambulances are for. After all, they don't get dispatched to burglaries or domestics or gang calls.


ahhh in a perfect world...


----------



## LA Copper

Crazy Otto said:


> Due to the nature of my current duty station, we actually get to the medicals before EMS so we are pretty well versed in basic medical stuff. Probably an average of 10 medicals a shift so we get a fair amount of practice.


I know it's a little different back there and you guys do respond to medical calls.

Out here, we're too busy handing the crime stuff to respond to medical stuff.. Of course sometimes medical calls and crime calls are one in the same.... shootings with hits, domestics with injuries, traffic collisions with injuries, etc.


----------



## LA Copper

HoneyBadger1 said:


> ahhh in a perfect world...


Also known, in this case at least, as working in the big city.


----------



## militia_man

We are finally getting away from responding to non-priority medical calls at my job. It took a while, but the "that's the way we have always done it" crowd is dwindling through retirements. It makes no sense to have a police officer stuck waiting for a mutual aid ambulance because someone has a stomach ache and they think they will be seen at the ER faster just because they showed up in an ambulance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BxDetSgt

LA Copper said:


> Also known, in this case at least, as working in the big city.


 Amen brother. Big city = Big headaches and smaller paychecks. Get the tee shirt, own the story, retire and enjoy


----------



## LA Copper

BxDetSgt said:


> Amen brother. Big city = Big headaches and smaller paychecks. Get the tee shirt, own the story, retire and enjoy


Agreed, although after almost 26 years I still really enjoy the job.


----------



## BxDetSgt

Same here brother, I would not change it for anything. When I leave it will be because I want to.


----------



## ajh_56

263FPD said:


> Securitas has armed contracts?


They have armed details. They are taking over a lot of pinkertons armed stuff.

Btw guys. Thanks for all the input on my post

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## william

I thought Securitas bought out Pinkerton or merged about 10 years ago 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajh_56

william said:


> I thought Securitas bought out Pinkerton or merged about 10 years ago
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Securitas bought out Pinkerton. But they still use the name for branding purposes. Pinkerton is like the high cost version of securitas with a lot older almost retired guys. That's why a lot of companies are going with securitas. Pinkerton charges about 95/hr for armed details. And securitas charges 35/hr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harley387

ajh_56 said:


> Oh okay thanks! And I get the "cart before the horse" thing, I'm just high spud like that hahah
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


High spud? Who's the low spud on your department?


----------



## BxDetSgt

Mashed...


----------



## william

Baked...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

